

We're NASA and we know it (Mars Curiosity) - musashibaka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QFvNhsWMU0c#!
Now, this is neat way to celebrate engineering and science with swagger.<p>Yo, where goin ta look for ice (life)...  Gotta calibrate, gotta be precise...
======
lutusp
Please don't invent article titles! The correct title is "We're NASA and We
Know It". Guess how I'm sure? _I copied the title from the linked page_.

